# Price of Fish



## FISHERMAN4EVER (Aug 30, 2009)

My dad just bought some land and it has two nice size ponds on it but there is no fish.. how do they go about putting fish in there. Also about the estimate of price on the bass and brim. Any help would be apreciated. Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

do a google on "jones fish hatchery" for prices...Also some counties have a spring fish sale. I know Geauga County sells fish for stocking ponds. Google your county land management.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

We're having a fall fish sale in September.......
http://www.geaugaswcd.com/tree_&_fish_sales.htm


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

what part of the state are you in?? that would help us point you to a "reputable' fish dealer, not a fly by night place that drives fish trucks around to feed mills and county ext. offices for pickup. Best to deal directly with a hatchery and arrange delivery from them, I can personally vouch for ATAC ( sponsor on here) and Jones, they have provided all my fish so far and with excellent service!!


BTW, how do you know there are no fish on the site?? just because you cant catch them doesnt mean much.....sorry, but the truth, if you fish my pond, you wont anything until you get to where I pellet feed them, 99% of all the ponds fish are in that tiny area. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It would be good to find out for sure if their are any existing fish present. It's pretty rare to find a pond without any fish.

Starting from scratch would make things a lot easier and cheaper because your Dad could buy fry size bluegills and a few pounds of fathead minnows and allow them to spawn from now until next fall before stocking bass. Stocking fingerling fish into a pond with even a few predators would be a big waste of money as would stocking desireable fish into a population of undesireables like bullheads, carp, or green sunfish.

You could try a minnow trap, seining, a cast net and/or live bait.

The smaller the fish the cheaper they are. Stocking too large of predators into an underdeveloped forage base will result in poor growth.

Your Dad should give serious thought as to what his ideal pond would be and formulate a plan to develop it into his dream pond. There are lots of options other than your typical bass/bluegill combination.


----------



## FISHERMAN4EVER (Aug 30, 2009)

well i dont actually live in ohio but the people that owned the land said they owned it for 10 years and never fished it and have never put any fish in it. There is alot of four wheelers trails on the land and thats what they used the land to do with. David the ex owner said the years they owned it there was never not once dropped or wet a hook in both ponds


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You can click on the ATAC banner at the top of this forum and find prices for the fish you are looking for.


----------



## darrtownfisher (Jan 24, 2008)

Farley's Fish Farm. They are alot cheaper than Jones and they will deliver to your pond.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I think your best bet, first off, is to personally try fishing them. If they never fished them, nor stocked them, doesn't neccessarily mean there arn't fish in'em. It is really rare to see a pond sit for 10 years and never aquire fish by one means or another. Go out there and assess the situation yourself. If you discover they do indeed need stocked... whether it be from poor populations, undesirable species, or indeed they are fishless then go from there. Simply looking into those things will save you a lot of money in the long run. From there, look into the many reputable fish farms in Ohio


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

test the water also, if no fish in ten years I would gurss there is a problem with the water.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's rare to see a pond in Ohio not being able to sustain fish. Unless, of course your in SE Ohio with acid mine drainage ponds. I've personally seen quite a few that couldn't sustain fish due to the PH.

He really needs to just get out there and see it for himself


----------

